# برنامج رائع لحساب مساحات وحجوم ومحيط الاشكال الهندسيه



## المقترب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ورضى الله عن صحابته أجمعين وجميع أمهات المؤمنين وبعد..
وجدت عندى نسخه من برنامج جميل لحساب الاشكال الهندسيه وهو عندى منذ زمن ولا أذكر مصدره
أرجو أن يكون مفيدا .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج ...


----------



## شريف الاشهب (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا برنامج رائع


----------



## didi 13 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج مفيد جداً
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المقترب (2 يناير 2011)

eng.mohamedafifi قال:


> شكرا على البرنامج ...





شريف الاشهب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا برنامج رائع





didi 13 قال:


> برنامج مفيد جداً
> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



شكرا لكم وبوركتم جميعا


----------



## هاني هنو (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
الي جميع المهندسين انا عايز شرح كامل ب الفديو لبرنامج السوفت دسك


----------



## المقترب (2 يناير 2011)

هاني هنو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
> الي جميع المهندسين انا عايز شرح كامل ب الفديو لبرنامج السوفت دسك



أخى الكريم ممكن تعمل بحث فى المنتدى عن شرح البرنامج أو فى الشبكه لو لم تجد وللأسف ليس عندى وان وجدته سأخبرك
لك خالص تحيتى


----------



## المقترب (2 يناير 2011)

أقترح عليك أخى الكريم أن تنشىء صفحه بهذا الخصوص حتى يراها غالبية الاعضاء ومن عنده طلبك سيرد عليك فورا فالجميع هنا لا يتأخرون عن اى طلب


----------



## walid0127098538 (14 يناير 2011)

لحساب مساحات وحجوم ومحيط الاشكال الهندسيه 
بجد برنامج مهم خاصا للجدد فى العمل والدراسه


----------



## كبل (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا على لبرنامج


----------



## شريف ابوالعنين (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الاهتمام بتقديم البرنامج


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (15 يناير 2011)

برنامج راقي وأتمنى لك الموفقية ومزيد من ألآبداع وأسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اكرم جبار (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المقترب (15 يناير 2011)

eng.mohamedafifi قال:


> شكرا على البرنامج ...





شريف الاشهب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا برنامج رائع





didi 13 قال:


> برنامج مفيد جداً
> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك





walid0127098538 قال:


> لحساب مساحات وحجوم ومحيط الاشكال الهندسيه
> بجد برنامج مهم خاصا للجدد فى العمل والدراسه





كبل قال:


> شكرا على لبرنامج





شريف ابوالعنين قال:


> شكرا على الاهتمام بتقديم البرنامج





مهندس أحمدالسالم قال:


> برنامج راقي وأتمنى لك الموفقية ومزيد من ألآبداع وأسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك





اكرم جبار قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيك





mohamedazab قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وفيكم بارك الله


----------



## elshabrawyrabea (26 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## المقترب (9 فبراير 2011)

elshabrawyrabea قال:


> الف شكر



شكرا لك اخى والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا البرنامج الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا وذادك الله من علمة


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (11 فبراير 2011)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووور 
على البرنامج


----------



## ظافر الحداد (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## غرور انثى (12 أبريل 2011)

_يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو_


----------



## المقترب (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## zerfaoui sofiane (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يعملاق............................................................................................................tebessa


----------



## nassef1941 (21 يونيو 2011)

تسلم على البرنامج الجميل دة


----------



## المقترب (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## المقترب (12 يوليو 2011)

walid0127098538 قال:


> لحساب مساحات وحجوم ومحيط الاشكال الهندسيه
> بجد برنامج مهم خاصا للجدد فى العمل والدراسه





كبل قال:


> شكرا على لبرنامج




شكرا للمرور الكريم


----------



## ezy_sh (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور
البرنامج جيد جدا


----------



## احمد زلابيه (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج ...


----------



## asemsalaheg (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## المقترب (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ezy_sh قال:


> بارك الله فيك





ثابت ابازيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور
> البرنامج جيد جدا





احمد زلابيه قال:


> شكرا على البرنامج ...





asemsalaheg قال:


> الله يبارك فيكم



شكرا لكم وبوركتم


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (19 فبراير 2012)

الله يكرمك


----------



## احمدالزيادي (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## Eng.zeky (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussein61 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على محمد مفتاح (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 فبراير 2012)

برنامج جيد وسهل وواضح بشكرك على تناول موضوعاتك ببساطة ووضوح ومن دون روابط بتضيع الوقت احيانا كثيرة ونرجو من الاخوة المشاركين سلوك هذا الطريق لتعم الفائدة بسرعة


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bmnd_technic (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## civil love (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## عمرو يوسف2 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ward-20055 (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2012)

ادعيلك بالحرم وادعيلى بالزوجة الصالحه


----------



## أبو ماجد (25 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## النجم الليلي (25 فبراير 2012)

الف شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## المقترب (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونسأل الله النصر لأحرار سوريا على الطاغيه الفاجر قاتل الاطفال والنساء كلب سوريا العقور بشار الاسد ،لعنة الله عليه من مجرم سفاح.


----------



## fojee_0 (21 مايو 2012)

الف شكر فى ميزان حسناتك بازن الله


----------



## slimabidi (21 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن عنان (13 يوليو 2012)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية على مجهودكم الرائع اعانكم الله


----------



## yamen za (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكر*



كبل قال:


> شكرا على لبرنامج[/ألف الف شكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع)))


----------



## yamen za (17 أكتوبر 2012)

طريقة حساب الحجوم عن طريق برنامج لاند 
حساب كميات
-1 بناء سطح الأول قبل الحفر (الأرض الطبيعية)
2-بناء السطح الثاني بعد الحفر
ملاحظة: تعديل خطوط السطوح
1-terrain /edit surface/delete line/
حساب الكميات
Terrain/select current stratum/(ABC----)
السطح الأول قبل الحفر (الأرض الطبيعية)SURFACE1 
SURFACE2 OK
يجب أن يظهر اسم السطح على شريط اأوامر (COM--- 
1-الخيار الأول TERRAIN /SITE DEFENCTION
لا تغير شيئ //OK/
2-الخبار الثاني TERRAIN/EITE DEFENETION/
1-يطلب تغير الدوران – لا يغير شيى -0.0 أنتر
يطلب نقطة يجب أن نكون من الجهة اليسرى السفلي للسطح المراد حساب الكميات ثم /أنتر/
2-أختار/1/CRID M SICE/
N /1/
3-يطلب أختيار النقطة الثانية لحسب السطح فنعطية النقطة العلية اليمينية بحيث يحتوي كل السطح
NO أنتر
YESأنتر
فيظهر اسم السطح المراد نقطية الأسم ()ABC---(أنتر
4-الخيار الثالث TERREAN/SITE DEFINTION--sit maneger
يظهر مربع حوار يحتوي السطح المراد فنفعله ويجب أن يظهر اشارة (*)بجنبها من زاوية اليمينية العلويةOK
5-TERRAN/COMPOSIT VOLUMES /CALCULATE TOTALE VOLUME 
يظهر مربع حوار نعلم اسم السطح ثم OK OK/
ثم نضع أسم السطح ثم OK
فيظهر على شريط الأوامر كمية الحفر /CUT/ FILL/ NET/والردم الفرق بين الحفر و الردم


----------



## هيما يونس (25 فبراير 2013)

_جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم.... بجد البرنامج اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع...._

*بارك الله فيك*:84:


----------



## المقترب (25 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونصر الله احرار سوريا على كلب الشام العقور*


----------



## sendbad2011 (11 أبريل 2013)

جمييييييييييل جداااا....ربنا يجزيك خيراا


----------



## momo50 (11 أبريل 2013)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## صبحي النجار (11 أبريل 2013)

برنامج رائع مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## صبحي النجار (11 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح بن كمال (12 أبريل 2013)

لحساب مساحات وحجوم ومحيط الاشكال الهندسيه 

برنامج مهم


----------



## ابوالمعز (12 أبريل 2013)

*الشكر كل الشكر ومن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله - *اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته والمشرفين على هذه المنتدى


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه عالبرنامج


----------



## mo20109 (1 مايو 2013)

thank you the programe


----------



## ADNAN22 (8 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## المقترب (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## gnma (23 مارس 2014)

شكرا للجهود المبذوله.
المهندس جعفر/العراق


----------



## المقترب (3 مايو 2014)

بوركت


----------



## م.بندر الضباره (28 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## م.بندر الضباره (28 يناير 2015)

مشكور
البرنامج جيد​
​


----------



## mannnooo30 (29 يناير 2015)

شكرررررررررا على البرنامج


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (9 فبراير 2015)

برنامج ممتاز شكرا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (10 فبراير 2015)

مشكور رائع جدا​


----------



## bilaltaha82 (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shams alafag (30 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

